# أخوتي الأحباء .....



## antoon refaat (10 ديسمبر 2005)

أخوتي الأحباء .....

الصلاة هي مفتاح السماء .....و بقوتها يستطيع الانسان أي شئ .....مصدر لكل الفضائل سلم يصعد به الانسان الي السماء ..هي عمل الملائكة 

..أســاس الايمان ..

فالصلاة قادرة أن تعكس فينا قداسة الرب ..و تطرد كل الشياطين من حياتنا ..تطرد روح الكبرياء و الدنس و الشهوة و الغضب و الأنانية ..

أحبائي ...اليـوم هو....

++ اليوم الثالث و الخمسون للصــلاة ++

فلنصل أيضا من أجل كل أخوتنا الذين طلبوا أن نذكرهم في طلباتنا و صلواتنا و تضرعاتنا التي نرفعها للآب كل حين.في أي وقت اليوم من الساعة السادسة مساء الي الساعة السادسة صباحا ....

و لنصلي لأجل كل نفس ليس لها أحد أن يذكرها 

و 
لنصلي لأجل الكنيسة و شعبها أن يحميها الرب من كل خطر ..


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (13 ديسمبر 2005)

صح علينا كلنا ان نصلى من اجل الكنيسة ومن اجل المتاعب التى تواجهنا


----------



## †gomana† (14 ديسمبر 2005)

جميلة الصلاة ياانطون 

صلوا فى كل حين ... اطلبوا تجدوا .... اقرعوا يفتح  لكم

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## antoon refaat (22 ديسمبر 2005)

شكرا يا كيرو انتا والانسه جومانه


----------



## ميرنا (25 ديسمبر 2005)

andk hak ya anton alslah moftah angah


----------



## antoon refaat (25 ديسمبر 2005)

مرسي يا ميرنا  والف شكر


----------

